# CPU taktet im Spiel runter



## Sacrumado (14. Mai 2015)

Tag zusammen

Mein CPU intel Core i7-4900MQ läuft normalerweise auf guten 3.20GHz. Beim spielen von GTA 5 jedoch schwankt das ganze zwischen 0.80GHz und 2.20GHz, wodurch das Spiel massiv anfängt zu laggen (von 60FPS (normal) auf 20FPS).
Ich habe vermutet dass es irgendwas mit den Energiesparmodi des Laptops zu tun hat aber wirklich was erreicht habe ich in der Richtung auch nicht. Und ja ich habe "Höchstleistung" aktiviert... 

*Weiß einer wie man das Problem beheben kann oder zumindest was der Auslöser ist?*

Danke schonmal

Anhang: Abbild des Ressourcenmonitors


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. Mai 2015)

Da es sich um einen Laptop handelt ist das naheliegendste, dass die CPU sich weil sie zu heiß wird heruntertaktet um ihren Tod zu vermeiden. Besonders Gaming-Laptops haben eigentlich regelmäßig Temperaturprobleme.

Besorge dir mal den "HWMonitor", starte das programm und spiele ne Runde bis es ruckelt. Dann sieh im Programm nach welche Chips wie heiß geworden sind. Wenn die CPU heißer als 90°C wird hast du dein Problem gefunden.


----------



## claster17 (14. Mai 2015)

Wie sehen die Temperaturen aus?


----------



## Sacrumado (14. Mai 2015)

Temperaturen liegen zwischen 65 und 75°C also das ist alles im grünen Bereich. Hat auf keinen Fall was damit zu tun.


----------



## konsolen/pczocker (14. Mai 2015)

Das ist das normale Verhalten von Laptop-Prozessoren. Da sich GPU und CPU in den meisten Fällen das Kühlsystem im Laptop teilen, muss die CPU runtertakten, wenn die GPU stark belastet wird, wie zum Beispiel bei Spielen. Eventuell hilft das Reduzieren der Grafikoptionen in GTA.
Das Phänomen habe ich bei meinem Gerät auch. Bei reiner CPU Last hält mein Laptop fast durchgehend den Boost-Takt von 3,3 GHz, wenn die Graka arbeitet sind es aber nur noch der Basis-Takt von 2,3 GHz. 
Die Kühlsysteme sind meist so ausgelegt, dass der CPU-Basistakt (~2,x GHz) und eine bestimmte hohe GPU-Last gekühlt werden kann, sobald das Gerät erst mal warm geworden ist. Wenn wenig Grafiklast vorliegt kann das übrige thermische Budget des Kühlsystems für den CPU-Boost (~3,x GHz) genutzt werden.


----------



## Cinnayum (14. Mai 2015)

Die Laptops haben nicht nur einen Temperaturschutz, sondern auch einen Überlastschutz.

Wenn die Komponenten zuviel Strom ziehen, dass das NT nicht mehr hinterherkommt, oder die Spawas überlastet werden, taktet die CPU auch runter.

Ich würde in den Windowsenergieotionen mal 80 oder 85% max. CPU-Leistung einstellen und schauen, wie sich das Spiel dann verhält.
Klingt komisch, verhilft in 90% der Fälle aber zu einem problemlosen und leiserem NB.


----------



## Sacrumado (14. Mai 2015)

Danke für die Antworten. Aber das Problem hat sich nach ca. 15min Spiel von alleine gelöst. CPU bleibt bei ca. 3.20GHz und GTA bei voller Grafik auf 50-60 FPS. Temperatruen liegen um die 78°C bei der GPU und ca. 80°C bei CPU. Läuft jetzt schon seit ein paar Stunden ohne Probleme.


----------

